# nimbochromis polystigma?



## Barnes57 (Feb 27, 2013)

Got this Fish from Bluegrass Aquatics as well someone said it was a livingstonii but was also told by someone it could be a female polystigma but was also told that males dont really color unless they are with females and I dont have any females so I was Wondering if it could be a male polystigma just colored down? heres a recent pic and a older pic when it was smaller


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Polystigma. The fins seem pointed, might be male, but can't really tell for sure.


----------



## Barnes57 (Feb 27, 2013)

thank you noki i see your from columbus and are very knowledgeable do you sell fish? or are you involved in any of the clubs would love to check out what you have maybe there isnt much for fish stores my way


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

You can tell the difference between polystigma and livingstonii by the markings fairly easily - the polystigma look like they've been printed by one of the old dot-matrix printers, while livingstonii are more like a laserjet printout. As for gender, I would assume male, too, based on the fin shape like Noki pointed out. Remember these are large fish and therefore often don't color up until they reach 6" or more. A male should show some color without females, but you probably won't see him in full breeding dress...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll third the polystigma, however I have seen large males in the absence of females in full breeding dress but they were 8"+


----------



## Barnes57 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> You can tell the difference between polystigma and livingstonii by the markings fairly easily - t*he polystigma look like they've been printed by one of the old dot-matrix printers, while livingstonii are more like a laserjet printout. * As for gender, I would assume male, too, based on the fin shape like Noki pointed out. Remember these are large fish and therefore often don't color up until they reach 6" or more. A male should show some color without females, but you probably won't see him in full breeding dress...


Hmmm....great description....now googling a print done with dot matrix vs laserjet prints...haha


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The small speckles on the body differentiate between _polystigma_ and _livingstonei_, the first has them and the second does not. However, I believe that fish is a female rather than a male. Fins are no where near long enough to be male, and the shape of the belly suggests a female ready to spawn. I have also seen males color up without females, and they were only about 5-6".


----------

